# Super Joey Installation



## alanrmeadows (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm in the process of moving and have a friend that at one time setup and wired the older DISH products. I have a Hopper with Sling and Super Joey and would like to move the equipment and do the wiring with the help of my friend. He made the comment that he's not very familiar with the Hopper and Joey equipment. Can you give me a brief rundown of how the Super Joey should be connected to the Hopper AND any other tips that are helpful for someone who is only familiar with the equipment that predates the Hopper?


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

Call Dish - They will probably do it for Free !!


----------



## alanrmeadows (Aug 23, 2014)

Would like to do it myself...


----------



## iRob (Aug 23, 2014)

On purposely made an account to answer your question, not really answer but try.
Anyways, any receivers/DVR not part of the hopper/joey system will not work together, not exactly sure if you can have a hopper and other equipment and use them seperately but I doubt it be possible, I remember asking about a year ago and they said its either I use the entire hopper/joey setup or the old equipment. On how to connect your hopper and super joey, you would need the solo/duo node that was used in your installation, the same way you have it connected now will be how you need to have it wired after you move, or at least similar to that, I am not sure if there is any special wiring to super joeys since they have 2 tuners built into them as well, but the node that you have should be what you connect them to. Also, take a look at this http://www.mydish.com/support/at-the-home-diagram it can probably help you on doing it yourself, but does not include any diagrams about the super joeys. I enjoy doing things myself as well and just had to at least try or hope to answer your question. Throwing this in there too, they do have the move in deal too (http://www.mydish.com/redirects/promotion/dishmover/?WT.svl=ribbon) it could be beneficial, but of course, choice is all yours.


----------

